# First kidding of the year!!



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

So excited to have babies again. Twin bucklings out of one of our recent additions from the Proctor Hill herd dispersal-NC PromisedlLand PayDay. They are gorgeous and I couldn't be happier with my new girl. Ok, that's a lie. I really wanted a doeling...maybe next year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats!!! Very cute


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable little guys


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks everybody!! Good luck with your own kiddings this year! Here's to easy-peasy deliveries and healthy, bouncy kids.:baby:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh what handsome little guys! I know I've only looked at her site a million times the last few weeks.. But I forget, who was she bred to?
She the only one you bought? I wish I had been more in the position to snatch some of those lovely ladies up myself!  

Good luck with the rest of your does  thinking pink for them!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! They are gorgeous! Congrats of your new additions! 
I'm guessing you already checked Skyla but she was bred to Top Hat Farm D Horsepower.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol! No, I didn't... My iPod was acting up on me and I had to eat lol!
But thank you  lol!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They are so CUTE!!!


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

Skyla

We went on a kind of goat shopping spree when Addie sold her herd. We couldn't resist. We brought home PayDay, Bittersweet, Bon Voyage, and Summer Desire. Bittersweet is possibly bred to Bolero, and Summer is due to kid in February. She's bred to Proctor Hill Farm Red Apollo. We also brought home a buck on the same trip. Atwood Acres FT Jefferson from Sunnydale Farm. 

My house is a wreck, and my bank account is empty, but who cares. I sit out in the barn admiring my goats in the sub zero weather. Who could ask for more.


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

http://bluestarfarmftmyers.weebly.com/top-hat-farm-horsepower.html

A link to their sire. Pretty boy.

We're trying to think of good names. So far we came up with PayDirt, Money Train or Swiss Franc.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

lileomom said:


> Skyla
> 
> We went on a kind of goat shopping spree when Addie sold her herd. We couldn't resist. We brought home PayDay, Bittersweet, Bon Voyage, and Summer Desire. Bittersweet is possibly bred to Bolero, and Summer is due to kid in February. She's bred to Proctor Hill Farm Red Apollo. We also brought home a buck on the same trip. Atwood Acres FT Jefferson from Sunnydale Farm.
> 
> My house is a wreck, and my bank account is empty, but who cares. I sit out in the barn admiring my goats in the sub zero weather. Who could ask for more.


Oh wow! Very nice! Can't say I blame you  lol! I would have too :laugh:
Oh he's a very nice boy IMO  nice pedigree on that boy 

LOL! Sounds like paradise to me 

When are Lovey and Georgia due?


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh wow! Very nice! Can't say I blame you  lol! I would have too :laugh:
> Oh he's a very nice boy IMO  nice pedigree on that boy
> 
> LOL! Sounds like paradise to me
> ...


 Georgia is 4/29, Lovers is the week after her. Seems like such a long way away. I'm not really set up for winter kiddings, though. PayDay and her boys are in a makeshift pen made out of a play pen in my brother in law's heated shop. I don't think he would stand for having the whole herd taking over his workspace.


----------

